# Fineshade woods culvert, Northants, Sep13



## The Wombat (Oct 11, 2013)

*Visited with King Mongoose after Collyweston bomb store & Wakerley Kilns.

Another lead that paid off, found this crumbling culvert under a disused railway line in Northants, buried deep under an embankment. The roof has been reinforced in the centre – some time ago too. An alarming reminder of the weight above it, and the fact that one day - probably in my lifetime - this is going to go Pete Tong.

The London & North west railway ran a line from Market Harborough to Peterborough, passing near, but not over the giant Welland viaduct at Harringworth. The line opened in 1879, and closed to passengers in 1966. The nearest station was Kings Cliffe, and today the culvert is situated next to some public woodlands. A small portion of the line to the east of here is still open as a preserved part of the Nene valley railway, between Wansford & Peterborough.*




































​was quite relieved on exiting this one
Thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2013)

Very nice,ace pics.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 16, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Very nice,ace pics.



Thanks mate 
That place is going to fall down one day


----------

